# Imagineer Jim Crouch Haunted Mansion Painting



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright Kiddies,
a while back Disneyland was showing off "The Art Seen Through The Eyes of Imagineers" and an artist named James "Jim" Crouch did a painting of the Haunted Mansion. One could purchase the actual painting or purchase Glicee copies of it. The website didn't have a phone number or web addy to where you can order the paintings. Disneyland no longer has the art gallery above the Pirates of the Caribbean ride anymore...anyone know of a phone number or a site where I could order a copy of the painting?


----------

